# Joyetech Evic VTC mini Red (not kit) & OBS Crius with velocity deck Stainless



## KimH (6/12/15)

Hey Vendors,
Any of you getting the above in soon?
Would like to buy before we leave for the UK.
Drop me a pm - thanks


----------

